# Spring Double Points?



## kt1i (Feb 24, 2017)

I'm wondering what the historic dates have been for the Spring Double Points?


----------



## TinCan782 (Feb 24, 2017)

From a discussion LAST year...

"2016 Double Days are 3/21 to 5/21. Registration starts 3/8. Or so the web site says. "

http://discuss.amtraktrains.com/index.php?/topic/67090-double-days-spring-2016-former-rip/page-2

.


----------



## KmH (Feb 24, 2017)

Yep.

Mid-March to mid-May.


----------



## kt1i (Feb 27, 2017)

Great, our long trip will earn double points!


----------



## tim49424 (Mar 6, 2017)

Registration starts today......promotion 3/20-5/20.


----------



## nshvlcat (Mar 20, 2017)

I am taking my very first Amtrak trip between May 16 - May 25. The ticket was paid by a B of A credit card. I registered for Double Points (after payment) but am wondering if I will receive them since I paid with a non-Amtrak credit card before Double Points became active, and my trip falls outside the ending date of the Double Points. This is a whole new ballgame for me. Any reply is appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Mar 20, 2017)

nshvlcat said:


> I am taking my very first Amtrak trip between May 16 - May 25. The ticket was paid by a B of A credit card. I registered for Double Points (after payment) but am wondering if I will receive them since I paid with a non-Amtrak credit card before Double Points became active, and my trip falls outside the ending date of the Double Points. This is a whole new ballgame for me. Any reply is appreciated. Thank you.


Any travel you do before the day after the end date will qualify. Doesn't matter when you bought the tickets or how you paid for them.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Mar 20, 2017)

Plus, if you register after the trip you may still get the points. I just recently registered for a promo that netted me points for a trip I already took.


----------



## Ronbo (Mar 21, 2017)

I also have registered for the Double Points promo. I received an email for my March statement from AGR on 3/17/17. In it there's a link to a promotion for up to 6X the points from partners in their shopping portal. Clicking on it, I am sent to an AGR page showing the Double Days offer for travel on Amtrak, and also a "sneak peek" look at the participating partners, which apparently was supposed to start on 3/20/17. When I go to the shopping site, I can't find any of them listed! Anyone else experiencing this problem?


----------



## the_traveler (Mar 21, 2017)

From the main AGR page, if you click the "EARN" tab (on the top of the page) and then click on "Retail & Specialty Partners" (on the left column), you will find them. You need to link from this page.


----------



## Ronbo (Mar 21, 2017)

the_traveler said:


> From the main AGR page, if you click the "EARN" tab (on the top of the page) and then click on "Retail & Specialty Partners" (on the left column), you will find them. You need to link from this page.


Thanks for that information, I see it clearly now! But I still wonder why these partners don't show up on the shopping site. Oh well, thanks again.


----------



## the_traveler (Mar 21, 2017)

Some partners are not in the Points For Shopping program. Many airline frequent flyer programs do the same thing.


----------

